# Writing > General Writing >  Write a 6 word story

## aBIGsheep

Ernest Hemingway was once prodded to compose a complete story in six words. His answer, personally felt to be his best prose ever, was:
*"For sale: baby shoes, never used."* 
Some people say it was to settle a bar bet. Others say it was a personal challenge directed at other famous authors.

Now its your turn. I'll go first.

_Black hair. Black skin. Blue eyes.

Hand over heart, I yell, "Jihad!

My head hurts. Get it out.

You have seven minutes. Do it._

----------


## Charles Darnay

Ah to be young again....again

----------


## white camellia

Don't believe in ghosts! - Mr. Ghost

----------


## InspireMe

I realized it would never end.

----------


## white camellia

I realized I'd never realized it.

----------


## Sunflower

man meets woman, crush, boom, bang!

----------


## Judas130

> man meets woman, crush, boom, bang!


 :FRlol:

----------


## Charles Darnay

Twelve children, enough food for five

----------


## aBIGsheep

Please! I have three children! Bang.

----------


## Sarasvati21

So many hearts too painfully separate.

----------


## wilbur lim

My world is berserk,literally dead.

----------


## HamOnRye

This necktie is but a noose.

----------


## HerGuardian

All that was just a dream! :d

----------


## Scheherazade

He comes; she cares; he leaves.

----------


## white camellia

Divorced and married; divorced; married; divorced.

----------


## Scheherazade

Married, married, married, married and jailed.

----------


## white camellia

> Married, married, married, married and jailed.


Oh, man.  :Brow: 


Stay in my dreams, stay, stay!

----------


## Scheherazade

"Stay," pleads she, offering him arsenic.

----------


## RebeccaKate

"Evil words slash deeper than daggers."

^^ Kay, that was a pathetic attempt.  :Sick:

----------


## aBIGsheep

Shut up. All your stories suck.

Directed to none but myself of course
:D

----------


## InspireMe

I forget why... aahh, forget it.

----------


## Charles Darnay

The world explained in seven words....

----------


## aBIGsheep

I'm good, obedient and I'm ignored.

----------


## white camellia

There is a mislaid western soul.

----------


## V.Jayalakshmi

Dear Members,

Wow! This idea is great.But six word,is it not?Why was then there were more words by some writers?Here I go with mine.

He enjoyed,night and day.Now in hospital.

----------


## aBIGsheep

You shouldn't read this. Just run.

----------


## Within Me

chose to deam..did, but .. failed !

----------


## Zippy

Cut deep and bleeding, Richard slept.

----------


## Scheherazade

One more vote it all takes...

----------


## PabloQ

The truth, discovered, lies secret forever.

----------


## Silven

Small existence... no regret - but fret

----------


## Silven

> Cut deep and bleeding, Richard slept.


This is a great one!  :Smile:

----------


## aBIGsheep

I never learned how to count numbers.

----------


## Vincent Black

This one's entitled "Agatha Christie rides again":

Oh fain, death on a train.

----------


## qimissung

"Are we going to make it?"

----------


## rtc143

Child weeps, mother fears, father enjoys.

----------


## aBIGsheep

My heart is a black abyss.

:D

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*I actually had to write a six word story for entrance into my advanced creative writing class in college. Here was the one I submitted:

You're dead to me now. Amen.*

----------


## aBIGsheep

> *I actually had to write a six word story for entrance into my advanced creative writing class in college. Here was the one I submitted:
> 
> You're dead to me now. Amen.*


Snap son. I like that one, I like it a lot.

----------


## Dark Muse

I have a journal with a collection of these that I write now and than for fun. Well here is one of my newest. 

We sold piranhas in the park.

----------


## mercymyqueen

The golden calf delayed not Jerusalem

Never more uneasy as in grace. 

We all fall down. Shoot now.

----------


## Niamh

she looks, but story is unread....

----------


## aBIGsheep

Rend Flesh! I stop for puppies.

----------


## KyleBennett

Alas, with adamantine chains concupiscence reigns.

----------


## poetman

the best thing in life is...

----------


## aBIGsheep

Tense. People standing. Gasps. Screams. GOALLL!!!

----------


## Countess

I came; I saw; I died.

----------


## amanda_isabel

i died and they saw it

----------


## aBIGsheep

Everyone's a good winner. Losing? pfffttt.

----------


## Sunglow

The tree fell on the house.

----------


## Sunglow

A river poured from the sky.

----------


## Sunglow

Mild wind blowed away the house.

----------


## Sunglow

He didn't answer the red telephone.

----------


## muazjalil

Why even try, It is Impossible!!

----------


## mercymyqueen

His hands felt dead, lips moving.

----------


## aBIGsheep

"Are you dead?" He didn't reply.

----------


## Cellar Door

Dying men look in my eyes

----------


## Cellar Door

You sold me false love, devil.

----------


## wilbur lim

He fainted and there,genuinely dead.

----------


## aBIGsheep

Man, I hate stories of death

----------


## mona amon

Met, and lived happily ever after.

(I like stories with happy endings  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## FactfromFake

The blue crystal eyes lost their shine.

----------


## Epistemophile

to be or not to be...

----------


## princesspoppi

Awake or asleep? I am unsure.

----------


## Epistemophile

Wolfeschlegelsteinhausenberger died of pneumonoultramicrosilicovolcanoconiosis. Dorawissenschaferflagersteinbach sighed.

----------


## mona amon

ROFL, Epistemophile!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## cdbitesky

All dark. All quite. All dead.

----------


## princesspoppi

The infant utters it's first cry.

----------


## amoral

good good study, day day up!

----------


## princesspoppi

beacon of hope falters, darkness reigns

----------


## jhonerliz

I am me, you are you.

----------


## Captain_Kuchiki

The moon shone like a lantern. 

A snowflake falls slowly and gently.

It is time to party, bro!

----------


## caddy_caddy

the shorter story :no love no glory
not mine

----------


## Midnight_Star

Love of teaching makes learning adventuresst.Collide with your enemies and allies.Some things corrupt this buaetiful world. Show me your powers Lord Jesus! Your smiles make me joyfully happy. This is really not that hard.  :Biggrin: Do not cry o little child. Looking for Gods summoned Angels. So many faces filled with anger.Every person is looking for more.Who was I to make patience. Far away for far to long.Every man has a tale. We are never by ourselves. We need God every day. We need to cry to God.

----------


## Babyguile

Bunny from hole. Foxes patter. Dead.

----------


## Epistemophile

is that lipstick on your cheek?

----------


## hoope

Once lived in hope, now darkness

----------


## firewrathed

Under every tree, her shadow weeps.

----------


## firewrathed

They say it'll rain someday.

----------


## Sevencos

you know....i know you don't.

----------


## pinkmoon

life is nice, not all times. :Smile:

----------


## Midnight_Star

For the hearts of people dullen.

----------


## andave_ya

The girl took a left instead.

----------


## djy78usa

He pitched. I swung. Game over

----------


## JustNickey

The cold light promised nothing but


With a resolute push, she survived.

"_I dont know baby_.", he lied.

Her charm hastened its shivering demise.

The salty elixir was mothers milk.


It was all crap. I tried.  :Sick:  :FRlol:

----------


## Midnight_Star

He put rocks in my socks. :Biggrin:

----------


## kinggreywolf

"Dont put that in your... gross"

----------


## lucidnightmares

i still remember my last breath...

----------


## morganblalock

Surely, it's not over. 
It is.

----------


## adwara1

He smiled, she blushed, God Blessed

----------


## AdoreroDio

She entered. He perished. She left.

----------


## RG57

Never forward. Never back. Always central.

----------


## scarjo

Jealous, misled husband kills innocent wife. (Aka _Othello_)

----------


## RG57

The dog died after its birth.

----------


## mtpspur

Addled blogger runs out of stories.

----------


## mercymyqueen

Hitler had a daughter? Am I...
 
Please don't look at me like that. Joan?

Don't tell me you lost it.

ok, that was bad =P

----------


## xtianfriborg13

I saw the ending. It's now.

----------


## cacian

I saw the word. It wrote.

----------


## tonywalt

"Your'e Nice". Many wines. New Lovers.

----------


## DieterM

He explained, "Now, a cliffhanger is …"

----------


## Calidore

Learned. Sought. Found. Struggled. Collapsed. Understood.

----------


## cacian

Nice he said. Now cool of.

----------


## Danik 2016

6 words short story thread.

----------


## Silas Thorne

One infected chicken, this world's end.

----------


## Silas Thorne

Rejection: two theatre tickets, one seat empty.

----------


## Danik 2016

Good stories, ST. The above would be yet more effective, IMO, if you took out the word "Rejection" leaving the interpretation to the reader.

----------


## Danik 2016

> One infected chicken, this world's end.






> Rejection: two theatre tickets, one seat empty.


Good stories, ST. The above would be yet more effective, IMO, if you took out the word "Rejection" leaving the interpretation to the reader.

----------


## Danik 2016

> I came; I saw; I died.


I liked your ironical reversal of the famous Julius Cesar sentence.

----------


## YesNo

I contribute 6 word stories to Nicola Auckland's weekly contest. She provides a prompt, organizes voting and announces winners. I have never won, but that's not why I participate: https://nicolaauckland.com/category/...ory-challenge/

Here are some of my entries:

Prompt: funny
Our guru rambled. We took notes.
Posted March 11, 2017

Prompt: temptation
That switch shuts it all down.
Posted March 22, 2017

Prompt: transgression
You didnt think I would mind?
Posted March 25, 2017

Prompt: confusion
Which UFO did what to you?
Posted April 1, 2017

Prompt: awakening
He yawns, stretches. Who are you?
Posted April 8, 2017

Prompt: outcast
Even those idiots dont want me.
Posted April 15, 2017

Prompt: leave
Im going to Mars! (Good riddance.)
Posted April 22, 2017

Prompt: dare
What a chicken! Want to skydive?
Posted April 29, 2017

----------


## Danik 2016

I liked best:
Prompt: transgression
You didn’t think I would mind?
Posted March 25, 2017

Prompt: confusion
Which UFO did what to you?
Posted April 1, 2017

Prompt: awakening
He yawns, stretches. “Who are you?”
Posted April 8, 2017

Prompt: outcast
Even those idiots don’t want me.
Posted April 15, 2017

Prompt: leave
“I’m going to Mars!” (Good riddance.)
Posted April 22, 2017

----------


## Danik 2016

Wild waves washed away his anguish.

----------


## WhiteRabbit24

He looks up - Et tu, Brute?

----------


## WhiteRabbit24

The story is there's no story.

----------


## Silas Thorne

> Good stories, ST. The above would be yet more effective, IMO, if you took out the word "Rejection" leaving the interpretation to the reader.


Thanks, Danik. Good advice. 'Rejection' makes it seven words too. Doh!

So: Two theatre tickets, one seat empty.

----------


## Danik 2016

I like it better that way.

----------


## Danik 2016

> The story is there's no story.


Lol! An anti story.

----------


## YesNo

Rejection could be a title to your 6 word story, Silas Thorne. Although titles could become the story.

@WhiteRabbit "The story is there's no story." That might be the problem with six words stories in general. 

@Danik "Wild waves washed away his anguish." This gets my imagination thinking of death and what the anguish might have been.

----------


## Danik 2016

Good idea ST





> Rejection could be a title to your 6 word story, Silas Thorne. Although titles could become the story.


I liked the idea of the title.




> @WhiteRabbit "The story is there's no story." That might be the problem with six words stories in general.


I agree. 6 words is not enough.




> @Danik "Wild waves washed away his anguish." This gets my imagination thinking of death and what the anguish might have been.


Yes, that´s the idea, Yes/No.

----------

